# Daisy red ryder spring replacement?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My mother in law handed me my brother in law's old Daisy Red Ryder no . 111 model 40 bb gun. It was his grandpa's but it didn't shoot any more. It has sentimental value to the family so I'd like to get it back in functioning order. I disassembled it and found the main spring is broken. The break is just after the seat coil. Does anyone know where to get the replacement parts if at all possible? This is my first tear down of a red ryder. 

Thanks. 

Doug


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Start here.

http://www.daisy.com/contactus


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

-Axiom- said:


> Start here.
> 
> http://www.daisy.com/contactus


Pyramid Air.


----------

